# Out of County Travel Insurance



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations (or companies to stay away from) for travel insurance? Ages 60 &58. Trip duration: Approx 135 days. 

No issue with increasing the deductable in order to reduce rates. Our concern is for large expensese. Currently looking at Manulife and a Travelguard Chartis quotes.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We use Medipac.......we 'understand' them to be good, but have never been in the position where we've had to file a claim.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I've looked at Blue Cross and would use them.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I used Travelguard last summer for a 3-month trip... had to make a small claim about half way through. Reported it to them online immediately, but I had to scan and send or mail in some documents. Was on the road for a while yet and couldn't be bothered to send it while on the road, then I got busy so I didn't get around to it for a couple more months. Funny thing is, they kept pestering me to send in the forms to complete my claim (instead of letting me forget about it so they wouldn't have to pay it), and even though I was a month or so past their deadline by the time I sent it in, they gave me no grief.

Check out a website called Kanetix, they give you quotes from a few different insurance companies.

Just be careful when you're filling out the forms.... see this story.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We just got some for a 29 day September trip from CIBC Visa, acting as an agent. We have also used Mediquote out of Calgary in the past.

Never made a claim though.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

How about RBC? I've purchased travel insurance from them before. Never tried to submit a claim though.

But yes, barwelle makes a good point. There was also a marketplace episode that talked about nightmares people had with travel insurance. Those terms are written by lawyers and basically give the companies a lot of room to deny legitimate claims. Watch the marketplace episode and at least be informed without blindly throwing money at the question and thinking you're "covered" - you may not be.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ensure you understand about 'pre-existing' conditions. If you have seen a doctor in the last 90 days for anything in particular and were diagnosed with some condition or was given a prescription, or change in your prescription you will NOT be covered for anything that might be related to that condition.

You might want to schedule doctors visit 90 days prior to any major out of country trip for this reason.

We use Blue Cross and just recently had to make a claim (wife broke her arm). No issues, partially since we were in upstate NY and they are accustomed to Canucks coming into the medical centers.

As was said above by others be VERY careful about filling out the form and ensure the insurer knows of any pre-existing conditions!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

dave2012 said:


> Ensure you understand about 'pre-existing' conditions.


We always work on the (obvious) presumption that the goal of the insurer is to collect premiums, _not_ to pay claims, and that if one doesn't make a factual full disclosure then one may as well buy a policy from Joe's Drycleaners & Travel Insurance Outlet.......'cause the insurers are gonna do their utmost to find a 'reason' to avoid paying......and who wouldn''t?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

My parents have used AMA, they don't go for as long of trips though, but have had really good luck from them in terms of AMA laying out what the requirements were, and the one small claim they did have. I think they were only gone about 2 months though at the longest.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

dave2012 said:


> Ensure you understand about 'pre-existing' conditions. If you have seen a doctor in the last 90 days for anything in particular and were diagnosed with some condition or was given a prescription, or change in your prescription you will NOT be covered for anything that might be related to that condition.


According to the Marketplace episode, they deny any claim on the policy, not just things related to that condition. So if you are taking Lipitor for high cholesterol, and have a bowel problem, they deny the bowel expense because you did not say you had a heart condition (the reason for taking lipitor). It is an ugly process to amke a claim.


----------



## DonM (Apr 20, 2009)

It would be worth your while to watch this Marketplace program on the pitfalls of travel insurance

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2012/trippedup/


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

DonM said:


> It would be worth your while to watch this Marketplace program on the pitfalls of travel insurance
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2012/trippedup/


Insurers are in the business of collecting premiums, not paying claims.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It happened again:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/01/04/bc-snowbirdinsurance.html

I'm questioning if this is worth it. Everybody sees the doctor for all sorts of stuff all the time. And if ins companies take privacy so seriously, why do they demand access to medical records? That's an invasion of privacy if I've seen one. 

Think of the stress people have to go through to get a claim approved. *shudder*


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I was diagnosed with mild hypertension in October, after submitting my application but before taking our trip. I notified the insurer and the rate went up by $150 for 6 months coverage. No claims so far though.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Even a tiny adaption in yr existing medication less than six months before travelling can trigger alerts at the insurance company leaving you non-eligible for claims if you didn't report it beforehand.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Insurers are in the business of collecting premiums, not paying claims.


And how would claims get paid without the collection of premiums?

Are not millions of all sorts of claims paid on a daily basis? 

Sure they have to focus on premiums as they need a reserve to cope with all scenarios, not just the standard type claims, but also the catastrophic types.

No doubt that there are unfair cases, so not debating that.

A simple enough chart [of Group Insurance mind you], but it gives a good idea of where most of the money goes.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

5% profit margins? :suspicion::highly_amused::mad2:

Insurance must be a horrible investment then :cower:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

What I don't find laughable at all, is where most of the premium goes, which was the point of a random chart [not company/country specific].


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't see how we will ever avoid reading these kinds of stories so long as travel insurance is:

1. underwritten post-claim, and
2. purchased by people over the phone, with no insurance sales agent.

Travel insurance is intended to provide emergency medical insurance for emergencies that happen while you are travelling; the company does not want to assume the role of long-term care provider. I warrant that most people read the _questionnaire_ and never read the corresponding _policy_. Using an agent would transfer responsibility to the agent; purchasing a non-underwritten policy over the phone/Internet [because it is "cheap"] has a much higher likelihood of claims denial.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I warrant that *most people* read the _questionnaire_ and *never read the corresponding policy*.


'Most' indeed do just that, or read, but don't understand.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Another story today of a couple of people with claims denied and hefty bills to pay.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/01/04/bc-snowbirdinsurance.html?cmp=rss

Any large claims are going to be scrutinized for "anything" in the past 7-8 years or more.

Asking someone about "heart" ailments.............could include a wide variety of things.

I think the insurance companies make the questions as general as possible to allow them more flexibility to deny claims.

I am reluctant to travel out of Canada, because I don't believe you can trust the insurance company will pay, and one hospital stay in the US could bankrupt someone.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Another story today of a couple of people with claims denied and hefty bills to pay.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/01/04/bc-snowbirdinsurance.html?cmp=rss


It's the same article posted by TRM yesterday.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> What I don't find laughable at all, is where most of the premium goes, which was the point of a random chart [not company/country specific].


To pay $22,000 to airlift patients a few hours home with pneumonia and 100% fudged up bills? It seems like if insurance covers you, they will pay for whatever. Must just be easier to deny some claims outright than to hold them all to reasonable costs

5% profit/risk still seems awfully foolish to me. Yet 10% goes to the sales agents



> Parr's bill is approximately $128,000, while Toljanich's is $112,000. About one-fifth of their bills is for flights. *Both said they wouldn’t have agreed to be airlifted home if they knew they’d be on the hook for the cost.*





> U.S. hospitals will *almost always discount bills by at least 30 to 50 per cent*.
> 
> One case in point is Anna Friesen of Abbotsford, B.C., ... She appealed to the hospital under its “financial assistance” program, and her entire bill was forgiven.


You could always travel to countries other than the USA. Some of the best medical attention I've ever seen is very affordable by our standards (just google medical tourism if you want a rundown of your options) Seems lots of people retire in such countries and don't worry much about flying back to Canada for the "free" healthcare


----------

